# Help Identifying a creature



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

After Foxie showed me she found something, i saw it. So I leashed the pups and went in for a look. I uploaded the video for you guys to help me out, it was really slow and as I approached it started to go up a tree. Normally i would say hands down a beaver but the tail was not flat, it was bushy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vd5VDDuq9Y8

what do you think ?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Kind of hard to tell but it looks like a woodchuck.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks like a wood chuck to me


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm really not sure at all... Maybe it's a woodchuck?? Because it is not too responsive to the dogs' presence, he is either sleepy from hibernation, or sick. ??? The thing is, I don't know if woodchucks climb trees. Anybody have another idea?


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

See if these attachment pictures work...


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

If a wood chuck is scared it will climb a tree.
I chased one up a tree once...long story.


----------



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like a woodchuck to me.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

the real question is: how much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------

